

Sponsor My Time at a Startup Accelerator - mhluongo
http://mattluongo.com/post/sponsor-my-time-at-an-accelerator

======
sebg
Seems plausible. What about if you record a 15 minute video about their
services, how great they are, why you are or are not using them, and why other
people are using them. Then reach out to their pr + info@ + founder emails and
give them your thoughts. Then perhaps they will look into what you can provide
and take "the ball in their court" and come to help out.

If anything, it proves that you are serious about providing value and eyeballs
to their services.

Good luck!

~~~
mhluongo
Good idea! I'm definitely going to ping the companies I listed, but I hadn't
thought about a video.

~~~
sebg
Of course! I took a quick look through meetup and found the following:
<http://www.meetup.com/ProvEntrepreneurs/>

If you look on the left hand side of the page you'll see both sponsors and
companies who give perks to those who attend the providence entrepreneurs
meetup group. I would also call these people to see if they would be
interested in your deal. Given that you are an entrepreneur in providence and
they reached out to the organizer of a meetup group focused on entrepreneurs
in providence, I'm sure you can make a super strong case.

Good luck!

------
biot
You should check out what this guy is doing: <http://www.iwearyourshirt.com/>

------
poli
It's remarkable the difference I noticed in the comment's sentiment between
your blog and HN. Good luck!

------
mhluongo
The things a poor founder will do...

~~~
darklajid
I was going to downvote you for belittling the article, before I noticed that
you're the submitter and author yourself.

Good luck with that idea. I have no clue if this can work, but I think there's
nothing wrong trying it and I applaud the creative ideas (including the
lasagna..).

